# Create a slingshot as a 3D model



## Hive (May 6, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am very new to this forum and already have a question. I am trying to make a 3D Model of a Slingshot. The problem is that I do not got much experience in doing this. 
Why a has it to be a 3D model? It's because I got access to a 3D printer and I want to use it.

I already made a sketch in CAD to show you what it looks like. The whole thing should be round ofc. It's a very easy design and I am not even sure if it's a good design. I am open to criticism so please go ahead!

What's missing on the sketch is that the grasp should be kinda ergonomic. It does not have to be perfectly ergonomic but there should be notches for the fingers.

I saw this post in this forum and now I am hoping to find help.








Dimension is millimeter.

Sorry if there are many mistakes in this text because English is not my mother language.

I really appreciate every kind of help! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

1st of all, welcome to the forum. 2nd of all, I can't really be of much help as I don't have any experience with 3D printers. But I will say that your design seems rather boxy, if that makes sense. So I'm assuming that you're going to round the corners off? Because sharp corners aren't exactly good for your bands.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Hive,

welcome to the forum. I also don't have experience with 3D printers, but i have designed a few slingshots in Autodesk Inventor.










Which filetype do you need?

Can you describe a bit more exact what you mean with "ergonomic" (maybe you can post a sketch?)

Let me know, perhaps i can help you 

Cheers, Tom


----------



## Hive (May 6, 2014)

Hey guys,

first of all I want to thank you for your fast anwsers and your welcome greetings!  It is normal that you think it looks very boxy because every sketch in CAD looks like this before you give him the actual 3D shape.

The reason why I keep it this simple is because I will calculate all the forces, the bending moments, torsion and a few more things, to be able to optimize the slingshot.

The file I need should be a 3dxml file I think because I am using Catia V6. If you got any slingshot which is a very basic model it would be good but the one you posted looks badass 

I think your slingshot already fulfills what I meant by ergonomic grasp, just in a different way. I thought you would use notches for the fingers to get an ergonomic grasp like you do with steering wheels. (Hope you know what I mean, it is too late now to make a sketch)

I am already kinda sure which materials I am going to use but I am too tired now to write all that down.^^ I will do that tomorrow to get some feedback! 

Ok thats it for me now. I whish you a all a good night and see you tomorrow!

Best regards


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Hive,

First, welcome to the forum!

I agree with what was said above and I would like to add couple of thoughts.

While I think that your 3D abilities and your intention to use them for designing slingshots are very positive and surely might bring some new designs here in the forum in the long run, I suggest that you in paralel to this activity you, firstly, carefuly study the posts and pictures in the galeries in order to understand various types (many, many) of slingshots and the reasons they are made that way (in short, sometimes slingshots have a specific design because they are used for a specific purpose or in a specific way etc.); secondly, I suggest that you also make/buy and try couple of various slingshots, naturals, board cuts and other again in order to understand various types, grips, makes etc., to get their feeling and that you decide for yourself on their pros and cons and many, many more relevant aspects.

Without these and related issues with slingshots I do not believe that anyone can make a good design unless by chance, or a beautiful but little functional design.

Then, after this experience you will be able to combine your 3D design skills with the true understanding, feeling and the logic of slingshots.

Sorry if I missed the subject,

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Do an accurate drawing of what you want and post up the .DXF file here.

I'll turn it into a .STL file for you to upload to a 3D printer.

If you do a search, I posted up a few .STL files a while back.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's one for you to play with while you get yours ready.

Rename from .DOC to .STL

View attachment Hrawk_mini.doc


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Tinkercad.com allows you to design shapes and it will configure it in stl and a one other format although I forget the name, sorry. It is a very simple program and has enough stock shapes to do a lot of stuff.


----------

